# UGA Hires new OC



## TinKnocker (Jan 17, 2020)

UGA Hire Todd Monken to replace Coley as OC> Coley will move to a different role.

https://www.espn.com/college-footba...a-hires-todd-monken-new-offensive-coordinator


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 17, 2020)

Another outlet I just read said that they didn't know Monken's "exact roll " yet


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 17, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> Another outlet I just read said that they didn't know Monken's "exact roll " yet


I'm hoping the ESPN article proves out.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 17, 2020)

Don't know much about this guy but, why did he get fired by the Browns?


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 17, 2020)

nickel back said:


> Don't know much about this guy but, *why did he get fired by the Browns*?


He didn't Kitchens got fired and he was on staff.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 17, 2020)

nickel back said:


> Don't know much about this guy but, why did he get fired by the Browns?



Has anyone ever worked for the Browns and not gotten fired?


----------



## nickel back (Jan 17, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> He didn't Kitchens got fired and he was on staff.



oh, okay, got it....

hope he is a good one!!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 17, 2020)

hayseed_theology said:


> Has anyone ever worked for the Browns and not gotten fired?



LOL....don't know me not big on the NF, I do know Chubb plays for the Browns though


----------



## Coenen (Jan 17, 2020)

hayseed_theology said:


> Has anyone ever worked for the Browns and not gotten fired?


Death. Taxes. The Browns make the wrong hire(s) and blow it up [again] after 2 seasons.

Universal constants.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 17, 2020)

nickel back said:


> oh, okay, got it....
> 
> hope he is a good one!!


----------



## Coenen (Jan 17, 2020)

On a more serious note, is there a limit on staff for these programs? What sort of recruiter is Coley? Sounds like the Dawgs could keep Coley to handle the recruiting and have Monken handling the day to day operation of the offense. Could be a good fit.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 17, 2020)

Coenen said:


> On a more serious note, is there a limit on staff for these programs? What sort of recruiter is Coley? Sounds like the Dawgs could keep Coley to handle the recruiting and have Monken handling the day to day operation of the offense. Could be a good fit.


I think there is an "on field" staff limit, but I'm not sure they have to limit support staff. I think they can hire as many Butch Joneses as they want.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 17, 2020)

Confirmed apparently.  Monken is OC Abdul Coley’s Roll is yer to be determined.  Read a good bit about Monken this morning.  He is not a man ball type OC.  I know we will still run the ball and I’m glad.  But the pre WWII offense we saw this year will not be what we will see in ‘20.  I like it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 17, 2020)

That should read and instead of Abdul.  Not sure why my phone thought I meant that and why this page won’t let me edit but it’s funny.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> I think there is an "on field" staff limit, but I'm not sure they have to limit support staff. I think they can hire as many Butch Joneses as they want.



How many Butch Jones does it take to build a football program?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> That should read and instead of Abdul.  Not sure why my phone thought I meant that and why this page won’t let me edit but it’s funny.



Dang Dawg, I was beginning to think you had been in the jug.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 17, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> How many Butch Jones does it take to build a football program?


Everyone needs a coffee boy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 17, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Everyone needs a coffee boy.


He's still being paid by the Vols...


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 17, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's still being paid by the Vols...


To get coffee for Saban.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 17, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> To get coffee for Saban.


I know.. It's great!!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 17, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Confirmed apparently.  Monken is OC Abdul Coley’s Roll is yer to be determined.  Read a good bit about Monken this morning.  He is not a man ball type OC.  I know we will still run the ball and I’m glad.  But the pre WWII offense we saw this year will not be what we will see in ‘20.  I like it.



Don't leave the run( we have some stud running backs), I say keep it close, just need better plays for passing and call playing period


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 17, 2020)

Herbstreit is liking the hire..



> “Between Monken’s approach and QB Jame Newman coming over from Wake Forest – exactly what Kirby and Dawgs offense needed,” Herbstreit tweeted out on Friday.



https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/g...it-kirby-smart-georgia-bulldogs-offense-2020/


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 17, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Herbstreit is liking the hire..
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/g...it-kirby-smart-georgia-bulldogs-offense-2020/


Nobody cares what herbstreit has to say. He's a homer


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 17, 2020)

To bad he didn't get to coach Fromm. May have gotten more talent out of him. He'll make any QB better.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 17, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> Another outlet I just read said that they didn't know Monken's "exact roll " yet


Radi Nabulsi just confirmed he is the OC, so you can consider it truth at this point.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 17, 2020)

Don’t none of it matter as long as Kirby keeps putting his nose in the offense. Let the dang coordinators do what they get paid for.


----------



## Coenen (Jan 17, 2020)

nickel back said:


> Don't leave the run( we have some stud running backs), I say keep it close, just need better plays for passing and call playing period


Imagine UGA's backs running against a light box because opponents have to respect the pass, or opposing backers being a step slow for having to respect the RPO/QB run.

Those would be good things for the Dawgs.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 17, 2020)

Jesus Christ this guy is another Coley. He only scored 30 points or more  twice this season with weapons like Baker Mayfield, Odell Beckham, Jarvis Landry, Nick Chubb, Kareem Hunt,  etc.  This was supposed to have been one of the top offenses in the NFL.

And stop with all the Oklahoma State references.  Everyone knows that offense is ran by Mike Gundy and has been since Gundy was OC there under Les Miles.

You can't fluff this guy up and Ga fans have to be crushed about this hire


----------



## bobocat (Jan 17, 2020)

Why are VOL fans so salty all the time?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 17, 2020)

bobocat said:


> Why are VOL fans so salty all the time?


Wouldn't you be?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 17, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> How many Butch Jones does it take to build a football program?



Depends on how many bricks and how much mortar you got.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 17, 2020)

bobocat said:


> Why are VOL fans so salty all the time?



Years of inbreeding


----------



## elfiii (Jan 17, 2020)

bobocat said:


> Why are VOL fans so salty all the time?



Makes 'em feel better about being losers.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 17, 2020)

I’m not crushed, no I’m not.
We gonna kick some Vols in Athens this year.
It’s coming ??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 17, 2020)

Will he tell Kirby to stay out of the offense?


----------



## bulletbob (Jan 17, 2020)

Surprise,Surprise.Maybe Kirby ain't as stubborn as we thought.Now,I'm really looking forward to next season.I wonder if Fromm knew this was coming and it had any effect on his decision to move on.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Depends on how many bricks and how much mortar you got.



I figure two for mixing mud, one for stretching the String, three to lay the bricks, two to strike the joints and two, to clean up the mess, but the last two do not do a very good job.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Jesus Christ this guy is another Coley. He only scored 30 points or more  twice this season with weapons like Baker Mayfield, Odell Beckham, Jarvis Landry, Nick Chubb, Kareem Hunt,  etc.  This was supposed to have been one of the top offenses in the NFL.
> 
> And stop with all the Oklahoma State references.  Everyone knows that offense is ran by Mike Gundy and has been since Gundy was OC there under Les Miles.
> 
> You can't fluff this guy up and Ga fans have to be crushed about this hire


Lord I think I got a case of the vapor's with this one........

Ereybody sit back and take a bow!! Coach Bucky is in da hizzle!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 17, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> I figure two for mixing mud, one for stretching the String, three to lay the bricks, two to strike the joints and two, to clean up the mess, but the last two do not do a very good job.



That's a lot of Butch Joneses involved Charlie. That wall ain't gonna turn out real straight or plumb worth a flip.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 17, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Jesus Christ this guy is another Coley. He only scored 30 points or more  twice this season with weapons like Baker Mayfield, Odell Beckham, Jarvis Landry, Nick Chubb, Kareem Hunt,  etc.  This was supposed to have been one of the top offenses in the NFL.
> 
> And stop with all the Oklahoma State references.  Everyone knows that offense is ran by Mike Gundy and has been since Gundy was OC there under Les Miles.
> 
> You can't fluff this guy up and Ga fans have to be crushed about this hire


People that actually get paid for their opinions say otherwise.

Conversely, you should probably be paying us to read yours.

So, there’s that. ??‍


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 17, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Ereybody sit back and take a bow!! Coach Bucky is in da hizzle!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 17, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Conversely, you should probably be paying us to read yours.
> 
> So, there’s that. ??‍


----------



## AugustaDawg (Jan 17, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Jesus Christ this guy is another Coley. He only scored 30 points or more  twice this season with weapons like Baker Mayfield, Odell Beckham, Jarvis Landry, Nick Chubb, Kareem Hunt,  etc.  This was supposed to have been one of the top offenses in the NFL.
> 
> And stop with all the Oklahoma State references.  Everyone knows that offense is ran by Mike Gundy and has been since Gundy was OC there under Les Miles.
> 
> You can't fluff this guy up and Ga fans have to be crushed about this hire


Wonder what you'll think when we hang 40 on TenRC next year?


----------



## Duff (Jan 17, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Jesus Christ this guy is another Coley. He only scored 30 points or more  twice this season with weapons like Baker Mayfield, Odell Beckham, Jarvis Landry, Nick Chubb, Kareem Hunt,  etc.  This was supposed to have been one of the top offenses in the NFL.
> 
> And stop with all the Oklahoma State references.  Everyone knows that offense is ran by Mike Gundy and has been since Gundy was OC there under Les Miles.
> 
> You can't fluff this guy up and Ga fans have to be crushed about this hire



Jesus Christ, he was the OC, but didn’t call the plays, the HC did.


----------



## Duff (Jan 17, 2020)

Oh, and I’m not crushed. I’m excited!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 17, 2020)

Coming from a guy who thinks they got the next Bill Walsh in Chaney


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 17, 2020)

What has this guy done to be such a great hire,  or for anyone to be excited about? Serious question in need of serious response.

I love this hire honestly lol


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 17, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> People that actually get paid for their opinions say otherwise.
> 
> Conversely, you should probably be paying us to read yours.
> 
> So, there’s that. ??‍


Well I guess anything is a step up from Coley


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2020)

elfiii said:


> That's a lot of Butch Joneses involved Charlie. That wall ain't gonna turn out real straight or plumb worth a flip.



No it Didn't Lee.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What has this guy done to be such a great hire,  or for anyone to be excited about? Serious question in need of serious response.
> 
> I love this hire honestly lol



Read a little on his past. he did not have a great season in Cleveland, but who has? He was not even allowed to call the plays with the Browns.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Read a little on his past. he did not have a great season in Cleveland, but who has? He was not even allowed to call the plays with the Browns.


Dang Bo$$ don't throw facts his way!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 17, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What has this guy done to be such a great hire,  or for anyone to be excited about? Serious question in need of serious response.
> 
> I love this hire honestly lol





BuckNasty83 said:


> Well I guess anything is a step up from Coley


What would a Vol know about football? You’ve been rebuilding for 2 decades.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 17, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Well I guess anything is a step up from Coley


You must have had a Snickers since your last response. This time around you actually sound reasonable. ?


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 17, 2020)

Looks like Rackmaster can sleep nights again knowing that Georgia got another OC.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 17, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Dang Dawg, I was beginning to think you had been in the jug.


I don’t do that anymore.?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 17, 2020)

nickel back said:


> Don't leave the run( we have some stud running backs), I say keep it close, just need better plays for passing and call playing period


Check out what running backs have done in his offense at his other college stops.  Spoiler alert, he’s had two guys rush for a thousand in the same season.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 17, 2020)

turkeykirk said:


> Looks like Rackmaster can sleep nights again knowing that Georgia got another OC.


??


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 17, 2020)

turkeykirk said:


> Looks like Rackmaster can sleep nights again knowing that Georgia got another OC.


YES SIR!
MY VOTE FOR POST OF THE YEAR!




GREAT NEWS!! YeeeeHaaaaw!

I knew he SUXS!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 17, 2020)

Why do y’all care what this Tennessee guy thinks?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 17, 2020)

I kept telling y’all Rackmaster is wise!

Just remember what I said about Carson Beck as well!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 17, 2020)

toolmkr20 said:


> Don’t none of it matter as long as Kirby keeps putting his nose in the offense. Let the dang coordinators do what they get paid for.


I don’t think this guy would have taken the job without stipulating that he is not going to be micromanaged.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 17, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> To get coffee for Saban.


You mean one of the Bammer fans from here doesn’t have that job?


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 17, 2020)

I know nothing about this guy. Is he really as good as everyone is saying? Or is he just not Coley?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 17, 2020)

REDMOND1858 said:


> I know nothing about this guy. Is he really as good as everyone is saying? Or is he just not Coley?


All I know about him first hand at the college level is what he did at Ok State.  They had a very good offense.  People that have nothing to do with UGA are saying we should be excited.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 17, 2020)

And Lincoln Riley wanted him and he seems to know a little about offense.  I’m waiting to see how the GON football gurus weigh it out before I’m allowing myself to be happy about it.?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 17, 2020)

Yall say he didn't call plays for Cleveland,  and we all know he didn't call plays for Oklahoma State either,  cause it's always been Gundy. Tampa was going to be successful on offense regardless.  So his only real OC experience was his year at Eastern Michigan and year at Tampa? I'm a fair guy,  I give credit where credit is due, but UGA deserves better than this guy.  If his pattern continues, Kirby will be looking for a new job after this guy is done lol.

I agree with this guy

_*And yet the offensive “genius” that is Todd Monken parleyed that great success at TB into a non-coordinator role under a first year head coach? He did call plays for Cleveland regardless of what UGA fans claim and they were atrocious. The Dallas Cowboys led the league in total offense this year. Is Jason Garret an offensive genius? The year before Monken arrived at OSU they were third in total offense. Tampa Bay also led the league in passing this season without him. He was 13-26 at USM. They are 28-21 since he left. He has gone from being an OC for Tampa to “not calling” plays at Cleveland to a college OC position; hardly the career trajectory of an offensive genius but there is no doubt Jameis can rack up some useless stats in the 4th quarter.*_


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 17, 2020)

This guy will hang 40 on the hillbilly hicks in Athens. You can count on it. And you ain’t scoring squat...... dude?

Peyton Place will be gone by halftime ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 17, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> This guy will hang 40 on the hillbilly hicks in Athens. You can count on it. And you ain’t scoring squat...... dude?
> 
> Peyton Place will be gone by halftime ?



Hey, hey.  They’ve moved up.  They’re HillWilliams now.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 17, 2020)

"They" are now saying Monken IS the OC.  Coley will move to another task.  Betting right now Coley will not be coaching in Athens start of the season.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 17, 2020)

Dawgnaton saying Coley title is assistant head coach


----------



## nickel back (Jan 17, 2020)

A lot going on at UGA right now, none of us know what we have untill we see it play out.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 17, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall say he didn't call plays for Cleveland,  and we all know he didn't call plays for Oklahoma State either,  cause it's always been Gundy. Tampa was going to be successful on offense regardless.  So his only real OC experience was his year at Eastern Michigan and year at Tampa? I'm a fair guy,  I give credit where credit is due, but UGA deserves better than this guy.  If his pattern continues, Kirby will be looking for a new job after this guy is done lol.
> 
> I agree with this guy
> 
> _*And yet the offensive “genius” that is Todd Monken parleyed that great success at TB into a non-coordinator role under a first year head coach? He did call plays for Cleveland regardless of what UGA fans claim and they were atrocious. The Dallas Cowboys led the league in total offense this year. Is Jason Garret an offensive genius? The year before Monken arrived at OSU they were third in total offense. Tampa Bay also led the league in passing this season without him. He was 13-26 at USM. They are 28-21 since he left. He has gone from being an OC for Tampa to “not calling” plays at Cleveland to a college OC position; hardly the career trajectory of an offensive genius but there is no doubt Jameis can rack up some useless stats in the 4th quarter.*_


Calm down Bucky, you have no idea just like we don't


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2020)

2021/1980


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 17, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall say he didn't call plays for Cleveland,  and we all know he didn't call plays for Oklahoma State either,  cause it's always been Gundy. Tampa was going to be successful on offense regardless.  So his only real OC experience was his year at Eastern Michigan and year at Tampa? I'm a fair guy,  I give credit where credit is due, but UGA deserves better than this guy.  If his pattern continues, Kirby will be looking for a new job after this guy is done lol.
> 
> I agree with this guy
> 
> _*And yet the offensive “genius” that is Todd Monken parleyed that great success at TB into a non-coordinator role under a first year head coach? He did call plays for Cleveland regardless of what UGA fans claim and they were atrocious. The Dallas Cowboys led the league in total offense this year. Is Jason Garret an offensive genius? The year before Monken arrived at OSU they were third in total offense. Tampa Bay also led the league in passing this season without him. He was 13-26 at USM. They are 28-21 since he left. He has gone from being an OC for Tampa to “not calling” plays at Cleveland to a college OC position; hardly the career trajectory of an offensive genius but there is no doubt Jameis can rack up some useless stats in the 4th quarter.*_



I checked VolNation too.  They are trashing UGA and Monken pretty hard on that thread.  You can tell that they are growing frustrated with lagging behind UGA for 2 decades.

That guy says, "He did call plays for Cleveland regardless of what UGA fans claim," but Cleveland Sports Radio says he didn't. 

In addition to leading the league in passing, Tampa Bay also set a franchise record for points scored in a single season while Monken was there.

But what about his time at Ok St and Southern Miss?  Here's what Sports Illustrated had to say:


> Monken returned to college in 2011 when he was tasked with running the Oklahoma State offense. The Cowboys had the best two-year stretch of offense of the Mike Gundy era, and it's not even close.
> 
> What is most impressive about his stint at Oklahoma State is what he did in his second season. The Cowboys went 12-1 in 2011 (his first season), averaging 48.7 points per game and 549.8 yards per game and 7.24 yards per play. But Monken inherited a very good offense that had a pair of eventual first-round NFL Draft picks in quarterback Brandon Weeden and wide receiver JustinBlackmon.
> 
> ...



He was also interviewed last year for the head coaching jobs for the Packers and the Jets, but Vol fans shouldn't feel concerned or slighted - I'm sure there are NFL teams falling all over themselves to interview Jim Chaney about head coaching vacancies.

Of course, none of us knows how this will turn out - could be a home run, could be a bust, but right now, Vol fans seem pretty salty about it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 17, 2020)

hayseed_theology said:


> I checked VolNation too.  They are trashing UGA and Monken pretty hard on that thread.  You can tell that they are growing frustrated with lagging behind UGA for 2 decades.
> 
> That guy says, "He did call plays for Cleveland regardless of what UGA fans claim," but Cleveland Sports Radio says he didn't.
> 
> ...



Lol.  How many times have they beaten us this century?  Who cares what those people think?

You wanna see full flowered delusion and stupidity?  Check out what the go Gatuh fans are saying about it?  I hope we hang sixty on those window lickers.?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2020)

Go Dawgs is all I have to say! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2020)

Haters be hating because they know they are behind!!


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 17, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why do y’all care what this Tennessee guy thinks?


I don’t. But telling him how big a dummy he is is still fun. ?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2020)

His offense led the league in passing when he was at Tampa Bay. When he was at Southern Mi, the turned the nations 115th O in the nation, to the 6th best. He took a 1 and 11 team and had them at 9 win in 3 years. His offense at Oklahoma State averaged close to 50 points a game. He  got more out of James Winston, than anyone before or since. Like I said before, do a little research, it will save you from making a silly post.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 17, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> His offense led the league in passing when he was at Tampa Bay. When he was at Southern Mi, the turned the nations 115th O in the nation, to the 6th best. He took a 1 and 11 team and had them at 9 win in 3 years. His offense at Oklahoma State averaged close to 50 points a game. He  got more out of James Winston, than anyone before or since. Like I said before, do a little research, it will save you from making a silly post.



Again, facts to these clowns is gasoline on a wasp nest.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 18, 2020)

nickel back said:


> Calm down Bucky, you have no idea just like we don't


Truth


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 18, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> His offense led the league in passing when he was at Tampa Bay. When he was at Southern Mi, the turned the nations 115th O in the nation, to the 6th best. He took a 1 and 11 team and had them at 9 win in 3 years. His offense at Oklahoma State averaged close to 50 points a game. He  got more out of James Winston, than anyone before or since. Like I said before, do a little research, it will save you from making a silly post.


Bucky has spoken. Move along boss.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 18, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2021/1980



52-7


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 18, 2020)

He is a raid offense guy and that could be a lot more exciting to watch.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 18, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> He is a raid offense guy and that could be a lot more exciting to watch.


He says he still wants to run the ball a lot (I think Kirby wrote that part of the script) and be balanced. But he said his idea of balance wasn’t run/pass it’s making sure all your playmakers touch the ball. So that could be interesting for sure.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 18, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> His offense led the league in passing when he was at Tampa Bay. When he was at Southern Mi, the turned the nations 115th O in the nation, to the 6th best. He took a 1 and 11 team and had them at 9 win in 3 years. His offense at Oklahoma State averaged close to 50 points a game. He  got more out of James Winston, than anyone before or since. Like I said before, do a little research, it will save you from making a silly post.



Sounds like Willie Taggart


----------



## elfiii (Jan 18, 2020)

turkeykirk said:


> Looks like Rackmaster can sleep nights again knowing that Georgia got another OC.



Now he can start slamming the new one.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 18, 2020)

Y'all might as well admit it. CKS is a piker who has no idea what he is doing and this hire is an ill advised Hail Mary to save his job for one more year until he has enough cha ching to retire and go to the double wide hizzle in the sticks and drink beer, wear a dirty wife beater to church on Sunday and fish for carp with white bread dough balls.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sounds like Willie Taggart



Willie was not hired as ab OC, he was hired as a HC. Not the same atall.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 18, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Willie was not hired as ab OC, he was hired as a HC. Not the same atall.


Florida State fans are an interesting bunch.  They have this desperate need to believe they are Clemson.  And this weird obsession with Georgia.  I have an idiot brother in law who is a Florida State fan and he almost never even talks about Florida State.  All he talks about is Georgia. He never knows what he’s talking about but talk he does.  When they got their behinds kicked by Alabama in the season opener in ‘17 do you know what he took away from it?  He said they probably had the best defense in the country.?. When was the last time they even had a good defense by ACC standards?  When they hired Willie he crowed about what a great recruiter he was.  When that never happened and I asked him why they had hired Willie his answer was still that Willie is a great recruiter.  They’re a weird fan base.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 18, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Willie was not hired as ab OC, he was hired as a HC. Not the same atall.



A HC that ran every aspect of the offense. An offensive specialist that relinquished those duties halfway through the season..?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 18, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Florida State fans are an interesting bunch.  They have this desperate need to believe they are Clemson.  And this weird obsession with Georgia.  I have an idiot brother in law who is a Florida State fan and he almost never even talks about Florida State.  All he talks about is Georgia. He never knows what he’s talking about but talk he does.  When they got their behinds kicked by Alabama in the season opener in ‘17 do you know what he took away from it?  He said they probably had the best defense in the country.?. When was the last time they even had a good defense by ACC standards?  When they hired Willie he crowed about what a great recruiter he was.  When that never happened and I asked him why they had hired Willie his answer was still that Willie is a great recruiter.  They’re a weird fan base.



You should know us well. Half of Uga fans are former Fsu fans.?


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 18, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sounds like Willie Taggart


Good thing GA didn’t make him HC then. ?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 18, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sounds like Willie Taggart



These kind of nasty comments are uncalled for!


----------



## James12 (Jan 18, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> You should know us well. Half of Uga fans are former Fsu fans.?



Most are salty too.  4 decades will wear on the soul a bit.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 18, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> You should know us well. Half of Uga fans are former Fsu fans.?


I think you e got that one backwards there Einstein.?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 18, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> A HC that ran every aspect of the offense. An offensive specialist that relinquished those duties halfway through the season..?


Nobody in the country except people like you thought Taggart was a good hire.?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 18, 2020)

James12 said:


> Most are salty too.  4 decades will wear on the soul a bit.


??Ain’t nothing wearing on my soul,kid.  Lots of things in my life that come ahead of college football.  You girls ought to try it.?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 18, 2020)

James12 said:


> Most are salty too.  4 decades will wear on the soul a bit.



???

The 2013 season had to suck for them.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 18, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Now he can start slamming the new one.


As long as he don’t do that run, run, pass, punt crap I’ll be just fine!
Finally the Chaney/Coley era is OVER!
Now if it’s the same crap we KNOW it’s Kirby!

Just mix it up a little and if you find something that works keep doing it!

Use people like James Cook to the outside instead of up the middle!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 18, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> As long as he don’t do that run, run, pass, punt crap I’ll be just fine!
> Finally the Chaney/Coley era is OVER!
> Now if it’s the same crap we KNOW it’s Kirby!
> 
> ...



I don’t know that I would nail Chaney and Coley together like that.  The offense was plenty productive when Chaney was there.  No it wasn’t a Big 12 offense but it was far from what we had this year.  Chaney is about as good as there is at running the offense we were running. 

I don’t believe Monken would have taken the job if he didn’t know for sure that he could do it his way and Kirby wasn’t going to be trying to force him to do anything different than what he likes to do offensively.  Why would he agree to that?  It’s not like he’s a guy trying to get his first gig as an OC who will agree to anything to get the job.

I swear about half our fan base needs to take a deep breath and maybe catch a nap.  So much worrying even when things are really going out way.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 18, 2020)

Georgia’s program is in good shape.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 18, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Y'all might as well admit it. CKS is a piker who has no idea what he is doing and this hire is an ill advised Hail Mary to save his job for one more year until he has enough cha ching to retire and go to the double wide hizzle in the sticks and drink beer, wear a dirty wife beater to church on Sunday and fish for carp with white bread dough balls.



And cuss!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 18, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Chaney is about as good as there is at running the offense we were


Do you not remember I think it was 8 times in 1 game that we couldn’t punch it in the end zone???
I have always said it Chaney couldn’t get us in the end zone, & Coley couldn’t get us to the end zone!
So NOW the Chaney/Coley era is over!



South GA Dawg said:


> I don’t believe Monken would have taken the job if he didn’t know for sure that he could do it his way and Kirby wasn’t going to be trying to force him to do anything different than what he likes to do offensively.



I do agree with you on this part!
If it don’t change we know it’s Kirby, that is what I am waiting to find out!
Or maybe Kirby finally realized he needed to change with the times!


South GA Dawg said:


> I swear about half our fan base needs to take a deep breath and maybe catch a nap.  So much worrying even when things are really going out way.



My breath was a sigh of relief when Monken was hired!
I may need a nap but I’m not BLIND!
Ray Charles could have seen a New OC was coming!


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 18, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Ray Charles could have seen a New OC was coming!


Not gonna lie, I was getting a little worried.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 18, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Not gonna lie, I was getting a little worried.


Me as well!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 18, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Not gonna lie, I was getting a little worried.



I wasn't even worried.  I knew Coley was gonna be back calling plays in 2020.  The Mark Richt years had conditioned me to expect us to stick with the status quo and hope for the best.  I'm just glad Kirby had the courage to make a change and a pretty big one at that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 18, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Do you not remember I think it was 8 times in 1 game that we couldn’t punch it in the end zone???
> I have always said it Chaney couldn’t get us in the end zone, & Coley couldn’t get us to the end zone!
> So NOW the Chaney/Coley era is over!
> 
> ...


I’m not going to argue with you about it.  You can think whatever you want obviously and yeah there was that goal line against Florida but that’s one instance.  That doesn’t cancel out everything else and the numbers say Chaney was pretty good.  I’m glad we ended up with Monken but the idea that Chaney and Coley are about the same doesn’t hold up to reality.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> I’m not going to argue with you about it.  You can think whatever you want obviously and yeah there was that goal line against Florida but that’s one instance.  That doesn’t cancel out everything else and the numbers say Chaney was pretty good.  I’m glad we ended up with Monken but the idea that Chaney and Coley are about the same doesn’t hold up to reality.


Yes Chaney did get us to a NCG and win a SEC Championship Game. That I do give him credit for!

It’s like I said with Monken if we change this year or we stay the same we will know why!

Either Smart is waking up and going to let his OC’s call or he will hold Monken back and it will be the same as last year! 

I don’t think Monken would have taken the job with Smart under those conditions! 

The Chaney/Coley era is OVER whether they were the same, had the same mindset, or was held back by Kirby I doubt we will ever know!

I had high hopes this year with Coley about how he was a TE/WR kinda coach that is why I was suspicious of why the plays were called the way they were!

Change helps sometimes for all parties involved players, coaches, & fans!

GO DAWGS


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 19, 2020)

Monken left a dumpster fire for a potential championship run.  He didn't demand anything other than a salary number.  His job is to open up the offense so we can recruit and play playmakers other than running backs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 19, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Monken left a dumpster fire for a potential championship run.  He didn't demand anything other than a salary number.  His job is to open up the offense so we can recruit and play playmakers other than running backs.



He may not have made any demands but there is no way I’m going to believe Kirby told him he was bringing him in but he was going to have to run man ball and Monken said, “Where do I sign?”  Ain’t no way.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 19, 2020)

One thing about it, if he is good or bad, dont look for him to be here in two years.  If Sam Pittman can get a head coaching job, with not even coordinator experience, Monken can easily move on to a head coaching job in college or the NFL.  I am very surprised we kept Lanham this year.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 19, 2020)

FootLongDawg said:


> One thing about it, if he is good or bad, dont look for him to be here in two years.  If Sam Pittman can get a head coaching job, with not even coordinator experience, Monken can easily move on to a head coaching job in college or the NFL.  I am very surprised we kept Lanham this year.


I think Arkansas took the LSU route with Pittman. Get a HC that’s never been an OC/DC but is an amazing motivator and “players coach” then surround him with good coordinators.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 19, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> I think Arkansas took the LSU route with Pittman. Get a HC that’s never been an OC/DC but is an amazing motivator and “players coach” then surround him with good coordinators.




Not following you.  If you are talking about Orgeron, he had both coordinator and head coaching experience when hired by LSU.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 19, 2020)

FootLongDawg said:


> Not following you.  If you are talking about Orgeron, he had both coordinator and head coaching experience when hired by LSU.


I thought he’d only been run game coordinator and interim HC. Never full on OC or DC.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 19, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> I thought he’d only been run game coordinator and interim HC. Never full on OC or DC.


He was head coach at Ole Miss back in 2006 and 2007 I believe.  It was pretty forgettable.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 19, 2020)

So he went from being ok with not calling plays for the Browns to demanding that he have full control of Kirby's offense?

???


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 19, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> So he went from being ok with not calling plays for the Browns to demanding that he have full control of Kirby's offense?
> 
> ???


Just my opinion here, but if Kitchens publicly stated there was a time he would be doing the play-calling, you can probably bet Monkin was being over-ruled in game pretty often. 

https://www.cleveland.com/browns/20...ls-i-just-feel-more-comfortable-doing-it.html


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 19, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> So he went from being ok with not calling plays for the Browns to demanding that he have full control of Kirby's offense?
> 
> ???


Also, more interesting info:



> “Well it’s not, because I came here knowing that I wasn’t going to be calling the plays, so it’s really a non-issue,’’ he said. “Like I always say, when you’re an assistant coach, and you take on a job, that was discussed before I came.



https://www.cleveland.com/browns/20...eckham-and-rashard-higgins-involved-more.html


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 19, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> So he went from being ok with not calling plays for the Browns to demanding that he have full control of Kirby's offense?
> 
> ???



It’s however you say it is, man.  You’re the one that knows everything.  We were all waiting to find out from you what’s really going on.?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 19, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Just my opinion here, but if Kitchens publicly stated there was a time he would be doing the play-calling, you can probably bet Monkin was being over-ruled in game pretty often.
> 
> https://www.cleveland.com/browns/20...ls-i-just-feel-more-comfortable-doing-it.html


Can’t be.  Einstein up there has already made his ruling.?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 19, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> It’s however you say it is, man.  You’re the one that knows everything.  We were all waiting to find out from you what’s really going on.?



I dont claim to know everything...Just think its interesting that a man who was fine with not calling plays with Cleveland now has the cajones to make demands of his new employer. ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 19, 2020)

And is Uga that desperate to let him make demands?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 19, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Can’t be.  Einstein up there has already made his ruling.?



You sure get butt hurt rather easily.???


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 19, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> You sure get butt hurt rather easily.???


It takes way more than you to get me butt hurt little dude.?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 19, 2020)

I always thought this is the way it should work for Georgia.
Get a good OC , let him run it.
Kirby stays with the defense but STILL the HC.
That’s what we gonna do.... haters.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 19, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> And is Uga that desperate to let him make demands?


Yes.  You already said so and we know you’re Miss Cleo of the sports forum.?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 19, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> I always thought this is the way it should work for Georgia.
> Get a good OC , let him run it.
> Kirby stays with the defense but STILL the HC.
> That’s what we gonna do.... haters.


Impossible,man.  Miss Cleo has made her ruling.  We gotta live with it.?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 19, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> I dont claim to know everything...Just think its interesting that a man who was fine with not calling plays with Cleveland now has the cajones to make demands of his new employer. ?


You’re the guru you just tell us how it is.?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 19, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> It takes way more than you to get me butt hurt little dude.?


Obviously not. Somebody calls out a post and you always resort to name calling and have even been known to pm folks wanting to fight. ???


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 19, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Obviously not. Somebody calls out a post and you always resort to name calling and have even been known to pm folks wanting to fight. ???


You can know that if you are determined to hop in every Georgia thread and say stupid things, I will make fun of you.  If that’s me being butt hurt then you’re right.?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 19, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> You can know that if you are determined to hop in every Georgia thread and say stupid things, I will make fun of you.  If that’s me being butt hurt then you’re right.?



??


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 19, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> ??


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 19, 2020)

Miss Cleo. ? You cold as ice Charlie Murphy! ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 19, 2020)

Trailer park boys sticking together.??


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 19, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Trailer park boys sticking together.??


Man, look who's butthurt and name calling now.........


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 19, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Man, look who's butthurt and name calling now.........



?? pm sent


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 19, 2020)

For future reference do not question Monken. He is the king of Uga football and will lead them to multiple national titles.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> I dont claim to know everything...Just think its interesting that a man who was fine with not calling plays with Cleveland now has the cajones to make demands of his new employer. ?



Who said he was fine with it? He was under contract and he was not Kitchens choice. So he is just supposed to leave in the middle of a contract and leave a stack of money on the tables. Kitchen did not like him, Kitchens would not let him call plays or even have much impact on the game plan. He knew it would all be over after this year and he would be moving on one way or the other. My main concern that the NFL will come calling with a HC position.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 19, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Who said he was fine with it? He was under contract and he was not Kitchens choice. So he is just supposed to leave in the middle of a contract and leave a stack of money on the tables. Kitchen did not like him, Kitchens would not let him call plays or even have much impact on the game plan. He knew it would all be over after this year and he would be moving on one way or the other. My main concern that the NFL will come calling with a HC position.



He stayed didnt he?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2020)

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/georgia-oc-todd-monken-uga-cleveland-browns-monken


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 19, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Man, look who's butthurt and name calling now.........


?These guys take this crap soooooo serious.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 19, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> For future reference do not question Monken. He is the king of Uga football and will lead them to multiple national titles.


No way, Miss Cleo.  You smartened us up on that.  We know now that there is no way it will succeed.  We should have thrown Kirby over and hired Mike Norvell.?


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 19, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> For future reference do not question Monken. He is the king of Uga football and will lead them to multiple national titles.


You said it. Not us. 

And I guess you got drunk and forgot to hit send on that PM. ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 19, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> You said it. Not us.
> 
> And I guess you got drunk and forgot to hit send on that PM. ?


He had to run over and see what was going on at one of the Georgia football sites that he’s a member of.?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 19, 2020)

???? yall boys are something else


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 20, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> ???? yall boys are something else


FSU is also!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> FSU is also!



We'll be back?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 20, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> We'll be back?


That’s what y’all keep saying.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Jan 20, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> For future reference do not question Monken. He is the king of Uga football and will lead them to multiple national titles.


I don't know about "multiple" titles, because I don't believe he'll be in Athens very long.  I do believe he will get us back to the title game next year along with a stellar defense.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> ???? yall boys are something else



Speshul. Very speshul.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 20, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Speshul. Very speshul.



Free Mike Norvell!  He’s our only hope.??


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Free Mike Norvell!  He’s our only hope.??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2020)

??


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 20, 2020)

> New coach Freddie Kitchens will remain the play caller, but Monken came anyway as coordinator. He had his reasons, and quarterback Baker Mayfield was near the top of the list.



https://www.brownszone.com/2019/02/...ing-plays-wanted-to-work-with-baker-mayfield/ 



> Browns coach Freddie Kitchens says turning play calling over to Todd Monken ‘not gonna happen’



https://www.beaconjournal.com/sport...-calling-over-to-todd-monken-not-gonna-happen


----------

